# Inflammation, pain and numbness? Try this...



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Someone on the Hamer board put me onto these stretch/release exercises you can do on yourself. They really helped me get out of a bad state I found myself in after being foolish (should know better at my age!).

[video=youtube;U21kunkeRC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U21kunkeRC4[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for posting this


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

No problem! Hopefully, others find it helpful also...:smile-new:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for this vid...It helps!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr Yerp said:


> Thanks for this vid...It helps!


No problem! I'm still doing these and have added a few shoulder, neck and arm stretches/exercises to my daily routine also. Should have been doing these years ago and I might have avoided the jackpot I found myself in a couple of weeks ago. Good news is that I'm now virtually painfree, have gotten rid of wrist and forearm inflammation/tendonitis and 'trigger finger' in my 1st/3rd fretting hand fingers, but still have some lingering general hand/finger numbness that seems to be slowly improving.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

gtone said:


> No problem! I'm still doing these and have added a few shoulder, neck and arm stretches/exercises to my daily routine also. Should have been doing these years ago and I might have avoided the jackpot I found myself in a couple of weeks ago. Good news is that I'm now virtually painfree, have gotten rid of wrist and forearm inflammation/tendonitis and 'trigger finger' in my 1st/3rd fretting hand fingers, but still have some lingering general hand/finger numbness that seems to be slowly improving.


I ignored this thread (well, I read it, but didn't think it applied to me) until I saw 'trigger finger'. Is that when your finger get pulled down by a spasm in your forearm that feels awful? If it is, then I'll have to start doing these.


----------

